# Why do people Squat Barefooted?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok well ive seen a few people squatting barefooted, and ive seen a video of Arnold training where he's squatting barefooted.

So im guessing there's a reason for this, can anyone tell me why?

Guess ill be whacking my bare feet out next time


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Dunno, I do know that I squat barefoot.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I duno sounds pretty dumb, ever dropped a 20k plate on your toe with trainers? without say goodbye to your toe! Surely someone would stop a guy not wearing shoes in the gym?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Pros: Better force application of foot to ground and more tactile feedback about where your balance point is on your foot so you can correct. Also, on the point regarding flexibility, if you don't have the ankle/hamstring flexibility, a heavy weighted squat is a great way to naturally develop that flexibility and strength throughout the motion.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I know a few who squat barefooted, Barsnack on here prefers it.

Its to do with getting a good feel and balance, plus you can push through your heels more.

I prefer flat footed shoes.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fat said:


> Pros: Better force application of foot to ground and more tactile feedback about where your balance point is on your foot so you can correct. Also, on Patrick's point regarding flexibility, if you don't have the ankle/hamstring flexibility, a heavy weighted squat is a great way to naturally develop that flexibility and strength throughout the motion.
> 
> Cons: If you ever plan on competing, you would have to adjust and re-learn a bit to lifting in shoes of some sort. Also, socks=dirty socks or feet=dirty feet, but fivefingers = clean feet and clean socks!


That last bit confused me, fivefingers? am i missing something :S and thanks for clearing the barefooted thing up


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Five fingers is a type of squatting shoe, google it!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

FIVE FINGERS


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fat said:


> Five fingers is a type of squatting shoe, google it!


oooh, guessing they cost a bomb haha :S im saving up for my first cycle soo maybe one day  until then, i might do it barefooted


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> I duno sounds pretty dumb, ever dropped a 20k plate on your toe with trainers? without say goodbye to your toe! Surely someone would stop a guy not wearing shoes in the gym?


Nope. Never dropped a weight. For me it give's more sense of stability. Plus I don't like my shoe's filling up with sweat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Sure footing mostly, tbh a decent pair of flat trainers suit me fine


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought a pair of North face HydroTrak a few years ago in the states, very flat sole, perfect for squats and deads.

Ive looked to get another pair but they don't make them anymore :no:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i thought they had alsheimers and forgot their shoes


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im pretty sure its for the attention so people look at them, kinda like the guys that walk down the street with the music from their phone blasting out loud and doing a 'walking dance' to the beat.

Or its coz its just comfier, and alot of trainers dont feel good when squatting. :thumb:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

better stability bare foot


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> better stability bare foot


Exactly, I feel a lot more stable without shoes on and much less likely to wobble forward.

And for the comment on dropping a weight on your foot, in 10 years of lifting weights I have never dropped a weight on my foot. I pick the weight up with both hands and take my time loading the bar.


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Lou Ferrigno has two new knees and a hip. He put this down to doing squats and other exercises barefoot.


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> Exactly, I feel a lot more stable without shoes on and much less likely to wobble forward.
> 
> And for the comment on dropping a weight on your foot, in 10 years of lifting weights I have never dropped a weight on my foot. I pick the weight up with both hands and take my time loading the bar.


What about someone else dropping a weight on you? Do the instructors allow you to go barefoot or do they care?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Big-Mac said:


> What about someone else dropping a weight on you? Do the instructors allow you to go barefoot or do they care?


Bare foot is allowed in my gym.

Drop a 25kg plate on your foot with or without a trainer on it's going to do some damage.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Stability i guess, also allows you push throuigh you heels more, for some reason. A flat sole pair of trainers will allow the same.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

simple , foundation trainers give feet dont .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big-Mac said:


> Lou Ferrigno has two new knees and a hip. He put this down to doing squats and other exercises barefoot.


big lou is also how old ?

if i could be assed i could find the average age of a man to have a hip or knee joint done id bet its younger than louie aswell .


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

ewen said:


> big lou is also how old ?
> 
> if i could be assed i could find the average age of a man to have a hip or knee joint done id bet its younger than louie aswell .


Yes of course you would, that is a fact. But it was him that said it himself. I'll try and find it on YouTube.

But my own personal view on it is that it would be bad for you as the arches of your feet are not being supported and forced flat due to the heavy weight.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Big-Mac said:


> What about someone else dropping a weight on you? Do the instructors allow you to go barefoot or do they care?


When I train in a gym I wear trainers but take them off when doing squats or deads so I would either be in the squat rack or behind a bar out of the risk of someone dropping a weight on my foot. I tend to give people space in the gym and don't stand right next to people carrying big weights and trainers would offer very little protection anyway.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Bare foot is allowed in my gym.
> 
> *Drop a 25kg plate on your foot with or without a trainer on it's going to do some damage*.


EXACTLY! trainer aint gonna totally prevent the damage...most itll do is limit the damage


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

I squat and deadlift barefoot...more stability...more comfortable this way...feel my feet are on the same level on the ground


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

i squat bare foot. gives much better feel, and you can drive though your heels better.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

The only trainers I've got for the gym are running style ones, so I squat dead and oh press barefoot to stop me having to compress an inch of shock absorbing sole before getting any power out and it just generally feels more stable


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

My left shin bone is slightly shorter than my right, so if i squat barefoot my left hip comes out of alignment to keep my knees level. This manifests as a twist at the bottom of the rep. Not good.

Have orthotics in my shoes now, but always squat in shoes with a solid base i.e. no air max or running shoes. Right now I wear puma speedcats.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I do all my workouts barefooted, sometimes i squat with no clothes on, It saves me having to wash the skids out of my new pants and i like to go balls to the floor but i do workout at home !!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I do all my workouts barefooted, sometimes i squat with no clothes on, It saves me having to wash the skids out of my new pants *and i like to go balls to the floor* but i do workout at home !!!!!


[email protected]@king hell I didn't know you could get that low :001_tt2:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

expletive said:


> [email protected]@king hell I didn't know you could get that low :001_tt2:


Maybe he doesn't go that low at all, maybe he's got a huge sack.


----------

